# Ijust 2 kit - stock in Cape Town?



## vapeandacrepe (16/10/15)

Looking for somewhere in CT with stock!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (16/10/15)

Arriving later this month in both full kit and just the tank. As always, free shipping anywhere in SA on orders of R350 or more

Reactions: Like 1


----------

